# I love Harold's washing process



## jeneje (Aug 14, 2012)

I really do love the washing process Harold has posted for us to use. I just finished another 12 to 14 grams from foils i recovered, the gold is starting to look good :lol: Thank you Harold for your wisdom.
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## jeneje (Aug 14, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Nice!


Thanks Palladium, after a year now and several mistake i think i am final moving forward a little here. :mrgreen: 
Ken


----------



## Palladium (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like your doing great now. Keep up the good work. I've been doing this about 5 years now and i still make mistakes myself. It's all part of the learning.


----------



## ericrm (Aug 14, 2012)

i realy enjoy it too,very simple to do and work, and one thing that i have *understand* only after having realy clean powder, clean gold is nothing like unclean gold to work with... even 1%impurity make a big difference... unclean gold stick to beaker clean one dont,unclean gold fly around in the dish, CLEAN GOLD DONT, clean gold stick to itself, clean gold precipitate faster..............................................


----------



## jeneje (Aug 14, 2012)

Proper washing is the key i think, after doing it the right way i would never wash gold any other way. Two refinments and proper washing = purity :mrgreen: 
Woo Hoo :lol: 
Ken


----------



## Oz (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't wait to see your new button from that.


----------



## jeneje (Aug 14, 2012)

Oz said:


> I can't wait to see your new button from that.


Me too oz! I got it drying now, I will post a pic of it when i melt it in the morning. I got some of my black powder going in AR now from aeration of spent solutions i had been saving. Hope it turns out, first time doing them... :lol: 
Ken


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 15, 2012)

jeneje said:


> I really do love the washing process Harold has posted for us to use. I just finished another 12 to 14 grams from foils i recovered, the gold is starting to look good :lol: Thank you Harold for your wisdom.
> Ken


You're very welcome! Glad you've found it useful. 

No need for me to say anything----the picture you posted speaks volumes about the wisdom of following procedures that are known to work. 

Harold


----------



## chadpoker1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Where can I read about the step in Harolds wash? I have been filtering a lot of electronic scrap and AP. I use a coffee filter and let it dry and then put the gold flakes in a jar and it has some gray sediment do I wash it with HCI alone? Then i can melt? Im new to this. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2017)

5th post down.









Getting pure gold (shining)


Hello, I would like to know what I must add/change to a standard AR process to get pure gold after melting it. Most of the gold buttons I get are not completly shining and seem to have a very thin layer of impurties. How can I correct that ? Thanks




goldrefiningforum.com


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 1, 2017)

Speaking of, anyone heard from him of late?


----------



## rickbb (Jun 1, 2017)

I was wondering about that as well, appears his last post was a year ago.


----------



## Palladium (Jun 1, 2017)

rickbb said:


> I was wondering about that as well, appears his last post was a year ago.



He's still posting and kicking it looks like, just a different forum. 

https://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=105307&p=374386&hilit=harold#p374386


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 1, 2017)

I answered you under your first post. It is in the "Getting pure gold (shining)" thread.
Please don't double post, It will get you banned.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 1, 2017)

jimdoc said:


> I answered you under your first post.
> Please don't double post, It will get you banned.


Probably a mistake, I removed the second post.

Göran


----------



## Platdigger (Jun 1, 2017)

Good to hear. Thanks Palladium.


----------

